# Poemas y Textos



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola amiguit@s del foro, agradezco su buena onda, su sinceridad, su buena acogida a algunos de mis trheads, espero en este tambien poder contar con ustedes. Se trata de compartir poemas, poesías, escritos, cuentos, de nuestra creación, algo que nos salió del alma en algun momento de nuestra vida, o bien algo que nos haya tocado, no importa si el autor es otr@, y por supuesto, opinar sobre los textos de otras personas que hayan aportado acá o en el resto del foro.
Gracias, comienzo yo (sorry pero alguien tiene que empezar).
*





*
*Tu mirada*

  Como me gusta 
  hurgar en tu mirada, 
  como si nuestros ojos tuvieran 
  otro nivel de comunicación, 
  ya no el habla ni el aire, 
  si no una  de energía, espiritual.
  Cuando observo alrededor, 
  solo encuentro tus ojos…
  observandome
  confirmando tus certezas sobre mi.
  Tus ojos son maravillosos,
  Desde ellos se desprende una paz,
  Que hace descansar mi alma
  Desde el lento y cansado andar de la vida.
  Esa mirada de un color indescriptible, 
  Esa mirada verde como la hierba fresca
  Calipso como las aguas del mar en primavera
  Azul como la brisa marina,
  Me hace viajar a otras tierras y tiempos,
  Si ese color lo he visto antes,
  Quizas soñado
  Ese color, tan bello y a la vez intrigante, coronado por los petalos de tus pestañas, como una flor de amplio capullo, entregándose apacible a la maravillada expresión de quien la observa.
  Y el poeta no puede otra cosa, que describir con palabras lo que ve, lo que siente, lo que percibe a través de colores, impresiones, epidermis, resplandores. Y yo, como el poeta, no puedo usar otro recurso más que las palabras para dibujarte, grabándote como a fuego en mi mente.
  Ese color, de nuevo, me sigue haciendo meditar, haciendo salir más palabras, como torrente, de mi corazón.
  Una tonalidad inverosímil, tal vez como una bella esmeralda, dentro de un cáliz de lapislázuli, 
  Un color solo posible en mis sueños mas febriles, en aquellas noches que pase junto al mar, acunada mi cabeza por sus acurrucos, acariciando mis oidos con con el rumor de las olas, presintiéndote, esperándote, amándote sin haberte conocido aún en presencia física.
  Si me miras tan solo un instante, retornas la inspiración en mí.
  y eso me da la seguridad de que todo estará bien,
  No importa que sea, pero todo será soportable.
  Pueden pasar cometas y 
    centellas a mi lado, 
  erupciones volcánicas 
  devastadoras junto a mi, 
  mas si observo tu rostro 
  mis heridas desaparecen.
   Y mi corona de espinas es 
  trasformada por la luz de 
  tu amor en una de ramitas de olivo.
  Tu cabello me protege de todo lo que 
  pudiera atravesar mi piel, 
  causándome dolor.
  Apagas el fuego del vivir diario, 
  donde lucho contra dragones imaginarios, 
  hechos de desconfianzas, 
  odios y envidias.
  Me ayudas a sembrar la paz en mi vida, eres mi musa inspiradora, contigo vuelven a brotar las vertientes de palabras, hechas de expresiones sinceras, vírgenes, ignotas en la literatura.
  Si  me sonries,
  abres la puerta a la felicidad.


Autora: Jazminia


----------



## alexus (Nov 22, 2010)

wow jazmin! si que esta muy lindo!! te soy sincero, tuve que abrir varias veces el diccionadrio, porque alguna palabra no entendi!

yo no soy muy bueno escribiendo, lo hice pocas veces, pero aqui te dejo uno de mis pocos renglones:


"En cada latir de mi corazon, estaras TU,
para demostrarme que el amor, no tiene barreras ni obstaculo, cuando se tiene fe y esperanza,
tu me demuestras que a pesar de tanta oscuridadd,
siempre hay una luz... siempre.
preo debemos luchar, porque esta ahi, a nuestro lado"

Espero te guste.

Un abrazo, Wilder desde uruguay.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Gracias Wilder, por tus palabras, me animron mucho, y por compatir un trozo de tu alma con nosotros, esos moments que han significado tnto, y se han quedado impresos en el corazon y en papel (aun que sea electronico). Realmente cuando luhcamos y hay alguine a nuestro lado, que nos ayude, la lucha se hace mucho mas liviana, e incluso agradable el compatir el camino, hombro a hombro con ese ser tan especial para nosotros.
Aca les dejo otro poema:
*Naturaleza Muerta*

  Subo rápido el cerro
  Al pisar oigo sonidos
  Es en mi mente un lamento
  Un  rumor en mis oídos.

  El cerro languidece, silencios
  Oigo las hojas secas crujir,
  Ya murieron los anhelos…
  Solo tu nombre he de repetir

  Desde que tu grandioso amor,
  Abandono mi santuario,
  Ya no hay dios en el altar,
  Ya no hay imagen en el atrio.

  Un rosal yace muerto,
  Por el pasar de soles lejanos,
  Por tu alejamiento eterno,
  Por la ausencia de tu manos

  El sendero esta reseco,
  Desde que se fue tu agua
  Y en la quebrada un eco…
  Solo una llamada vana.

  El árbol milenario, ¡allá!,
  Esta muerto, esperándote,
  Ya no volverás jamás,
  Aunque yo siga amándote.

  Nunca leerás esta carta,
  Y seca estará como el cerro, 
  El sendero, el árbol, las matas,
  Te lo aseguro será cierto.

  Mi consuelo será saber,
  Que aunque nunca sepas nada,
  Ya nadie te podrá querer,
  Tanto como yo te amaba.

  Aunque tu angustia a de buscar,
  Por todas partes lo que yo tenia,
  En el cielo ha de quedar…
  Lo más triste de mi agonía.

Autor: Jazminia.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 22, 2010)

=) Otra forma de expresion ^^. Yo pongo un poema que me encanta aunque no es mio y espero el autor luego me de permiso de poner su nombre =).

¡Soy!

I
Búsqueda

Búscame en las tantas letras.
Desahogo de la tinta noctámbula,
Escudriña legajos eternos,
Pedazos inertes de rompecabezas
Donde desperdigada, incomprendida,
He dejado el alma desdichada,
Pequeños papeles a tinta china,
Anatemas ridículas de lo que fui,
Hojas irreconocibles mecanografiadas,
Tipografías dulcemente olvidadas
Marañas morfeadas de crípticos deseos
Búscame dentro de lo que soy, de lo que fui

HG


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Jessy! amigui, como has estado? que bonito escrito, creo que yo debere usar el diccionario de nuevo :s. Noches de escritura, volcando en la letra el sentimiento del dia vivido parece.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeje he estado mejor en otros dias ^^u si =) el escrito a mi me encanta y el autor del poema es alguien a quien aprecio mucho y como dije =) si me da permiso; pongo su nombre y mas poemas de su autoria ^^


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> wow jazmin! si que esta muy lindo!! te soy sincero, tuve que abrir varias veces el diccionadrio, porque alguna palabra no entendi!


Alexus habilita tus mensaje sprivados, no pude enviarte una contestacion 


> _Holi, Alexus, claro, agradezco tu interes por contactarme, pero en la practica profesional no puedo usar el msn, sin embargo, a veces me conecto en cibercafe's.
> Agregame please.
> Y dime a que horas te conectas generalmente?
> Probablemente me conecte en un cibercafe este meircoles, pues no tengo que ir a la practica, pues deb ir al doctor.
> Saludos_


Otro poema, espero no aburrir a la gente de aca .
*Mi propia muerte/Liberación.*

  La tierra cubrira mi cuerpo,
  Como manto abrigador,
  Abrigará mi quebrantamiento.
  Cubrirá mi corrupción.

  Alimento seré de aves,
  Abonare también la tierra,
  Observare por entre ella, las tardes,
  Con mi blanca calavera.

  Y las flores serán mi deleite,
  Estaré en ellas dichoso,
  Que ha de ser mala la muerte,
  Cuando se sale del calabozo.
  Animales  comerán le pasto,
  Abonado por mis restos,
  Los mismos que por ti vivieron,
  Los que por ti estarán muertos.

  Y en el medio de mi tumba,
  Una flor maravillosa,
  Que por belleza no será zarza,
  Y por fragilidad, no será rosa.

  Nacera de la esperanza, 
  Que hasta la muerte arrostrare,
  Esperando una bonanza,
  Al fin de la vida llegare.

  Autora: Jazminia.




Jessy dijo:


> Jeje he estado mejor en otros dias ^^u si =) el escrito a mi me encanta y el autor del poema es alguien a quien aprecio mucho y como dije =) si me da permiso; pongo su nombre y mas poemas de su autoria ^^


Jessy, entiendo perfectamente de que hablas, lastima no poder ayudarte con eso, pero buen, ya vendran dias mejores, es un consuelo simplista pero es lo unico que puedo decir. Ojala que esa persona te de su permiso para publica nombre y mas poemas.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Y a riesg de ser ególatra, repetitiva, y sobreexponerme, y dado que no han puesto nada más. Me atrevo con otro adefesio.




*Locura*

  El amor posa su ser, 
  sobre incomprensibles fundamentos.
  Que no entiende la razón, 
  o perece en el intento.

  Un ave lanza un canto, 
  que de triste parece réquiem
  y aunque llega tarde o temprano, la muerte 
  la muerte recién aparece.

  Las manos de el sobre su frente,
  Los codos sobre sus rodillas, 
  Su amor tendido, silente
  Sobre tierras grises y frías.

  El hombre reflexiona un poco,
  Cae una lágrima a tierra, 
  Luego rasga su ropa,
  Sintiendo, la soledad que se acerca.

  Ella ha pasado ya,
  Cuya existencia ya es quimera,
  Ella es su obsesión mayor, 
  Mas ahora, yace fria y quieta.

  “Tu no has muerto vida mía”
  Dice el hombre en su mente,
  “Si lo hubieras, lo sabría,
  Este recuerdo impenitente.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 23, 2010)

Ya que me dieron permiso ^^ dejo otro poema como dije antes no de mi autoria pero de una persona a quien quiero mucho y que tiene un gran talento 

La luna

Hoy la luna nos contempla,
Con una dicha agobiada,
Cada uno en su aposento.

Inconmensurable astro sereno,
Vinculo noctambulo y esencia,
De emociones acalladas, doblegadas

Llena su faz de tu mirada,
Para mirarte en su reflejo…
Helminto Gris


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Jessy, que lindo, realmente nadie se esperaba que tras esa faz juguetona del coyote, se escondiera la veta creativa de un poeta. Felicidades a ambos.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 23, 2010)

Jejeje si; tiene pagina de cuentos tambien por si quieren revisarla =) (http://www4.loscuentos.net/cuentos/local/helminto/) pero igual tiene cuentos... extraños... y raros o.o pero muy buenos!! =) aqui otro poema que me encontre igual ^^ de el (si... tengo muchos poemas de el jejeje)

Soy

III
El extranjero 

Recuerdos grises, opacados
Vueltos polaroid añejada,
Sonrisas ausentes, felicidad estática

Espectador del mundo 
Y de si mismo, ajeno
De el y de lo que mira,
Como las rocas, como la brisa

Aun el futuro es recuerdo,
Nostálgico y añorado.
“el extranjero”, extraño
Cuando se le mira, ausente…

Helminto Gris


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 23, 2010)

Estaba difícil descubrir que _HG_ eran las iniciales de _Helminto Gris_.... 

Lindos poemas!

Saludos!


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Ahora un cuento para que se aburrn . ES de mi autoria, solo que lo tengo con mi nombre de batalla, con el que aun debo lidiar , dada mi doble vida. Debo ir a trabajar con mi identidad masculina que cada dia es menos, incluso el otro dia un guardia de seguridad me llamo la atencion, pensando que yo me habia maquillado para ir a trabajar, siendo que nunca hago eso para ir al supermercado. Debe ser por que mis rasgos son mas femeninos y tengo un rubor natural en las mejillas.
BUeno al grano, aca el cuento para acunarlos durante su trabajo y se duerman, tomen mucho cafe eh!


> *Camilita *
> By: John González Rojo.- gotasdevida.blogspot.com
> Las lagartijas tomaban el sol hacia la parte calurosa del día.
> El viento, cansado ya de barrer los caminos, se contentaba con mecer los altos pastizales y malezas de sitios eriazos y levantar remolinos de polvo sobre todo cuando parecía visitar a Camilita.
> ...


By jazmin

Nota: 'Almuerzo'= comida del mediodia, 'almorzar'= merendar, 'tomar once'= tomar un te de media tarde con sandwiches de algun tipo, galletas, como a las cinco de la tarde.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

Este es un poema que me toca hondo, no tiene que ver con la ropa que se ponga, ya que ésta es solo un adorno externo, para curbrir la desnudez. Tierne que ver con el todo, que significa una mujer. Las tres primeras lineas las escribio otra persona, estabamos haceidno una tormenta cerebral para componer un poema, pero ella tuvo que retirsre y lo terminé yo. Debo hacerle justicia a NataliaBCN. Creo que este texto engloba algo de la transexualidad pero es mas para el lado del travestismo, donde el maquillaje y la ropa juegan un papel preponderante.

:::::::::::::: Baul Escondido::::::::::::::::::: 

Su silueta triste erguida junto al muro helado 
Con ojos nublados de callejones sin salida 
Con la piel llena de lluvia que escurría 
Desde las azoteas de su infame dolor 
Sin tener la palabra certera que cerrara las llaves de su llanto 
En aquel baul oscuro 
que espera ser abierto y mostrado al mundo... 
Guarda sus secretos 
Secretos de limpios amaneceres 
De nubes que circundan por el espacio azul del mediodia 
Secretos hechos de encaje 
De sedas, de telas finas 
Adornados con el maquillaje de la inocencia 
Del amor femenino que renace 
Que se escurre y filtra por los poros de la sensibilidad 
el amor que desea besar 
Que desea entregarse todo por el ser amado 
Que renuncia a si mismo 
Por ese amor se sufre tambien 
Y el baul espera ser abierto 
Para mostrarse toda cuanto es 
Mientras tanto ella llora 
Descargando todas las nubes contenidas de tristeza 
Por aplazar el momento de su liberación 
Por sentir abiertamente como siente por dentro 
Por ser la fragil dama que todo lo puede 
la mariposa azul que revolotea por los jardines de la belleza del alma 
que reúne en si misma el sentimiento de lo humano 
ata las cuerdas de la solidaridad 
la mujer que es fuerte en lo débil 
Y en su llanto mas se resuelve a avanzar 
Y el dolor la hará sentir una vez más 
Que aquel baul escondido hara el milagro, 
volcara todo su conenido sin mesura 
in pensar en medidas 
sin soltar mas el llanto 
y danzaran los ropajes ocultos 
llenandola de alegria 
como si nunca hubiera llorado 
y ese pensamiento la ayuda a mantenere en pie 
con la cabeza erguida, esperando el milagro.



Otro mas, perdonen, pero veo que no hay mucha participacion, animense,  pongan unque sea textos que les hayan gustado no importa el autor.
::::::Amor Encontrado::::::::
me pongo a reflexionar y puedo concluir por fin
que has sido lejos lo mejor qu eme has pasado
he esperado tanto tiempo por ti
por ese ser imposible , perfecto
la logica dicataba que no lo habia
pero mi pecho decia que habia alguien ahi
detras de incontables montañas y valles
ahi estabas escondido,
tu, ser que ahora me das felicidad
habia esperado tanto
pense que no llegarias
pero si , estabas ahi
detars de un mundo gigantesco y frio
habia una pequeña calkidez en las estrellas
un atomo entre ciel mil millones de galaxias
pero la intucion me permitia verte
sentirte
saberte ahi
estuve dispuesta a recorrer distancias
caminar sobre el agua sobre el odio
sobre el desamor
levantarme mil veces para verte
para tocarte
para vivirte
creo que es un milagro
es un encuentro entre cometas
escapando de la gran galaxia de la humanidad
y si miras un replandor en mis ojos
no ves lagrimas,
ves las estrellas que se asoman a mi mirada
y la mas luminosa eres tu
::::::::fin::::::::


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

yo escribo en secreto y no dejo que nadie lea ,es secreto de su majestad sin ser su  majestad 
solo escribo cuando estoy triste y cuando estoy en ese punto cuando uno dice ya no doy mas 
es un registro /cuasi un diario de los momentos mas duros y algunos lindos también que he pasado 
las desilusiones,las alegrías y hasta traiciones vividas 
mi profecion frustrada ser escritor ,lastima que apenas se escribir correctamente (muchas muchas faltas de ortográficas)
el rey también se entristecé y sufre ,no siempre esta alegre,
pero nunca se enfurece,
esa es mi virtud nunca me enojo pase lo que pase,me peleo, si ,pero no me enojo,
nunca grito,los miedos ,le temo 
solo a una frase y no pienso decirla porque sino mas de uno me volvería loco


----------



## Imzas (Nov 30, 2010)

Qué, ¿sexo debil?.  No  ha criatura más maravillosa que una mujer, tiene la fortaleza de un   huracan, la belleza de una puesta de sol, la delicadeza de una flor, el   valor de un leon, la sapiencia de un aguila, la resistencia de las   golondrinas.  Y aun teniendo todas esas cualidades, busca la compañia de  un hombre  mucho mas pequeño en capacidades que ella, a quien amar,  acompañar y  admirar, cuando es ella misma la que debe ser admirada, por  ser  originadora de la vida, por ser quien la mantiene y quien la  inspira,  por estar ahi cuando la necesitan, por llorar con quienes  lloran a su  lado, por recibirte cuando llegas a casa, luego de años de  ausencia. Y te detienes en el umbral de la puerta a contemplar su  cabello cano, y  las arrugas de su frente, y ella deja atras su mueca de  dolor, de las  dolencias indiscriptibles de la vida, del trabajo arduo,  del vivir para  otros, del desgaste corporal, para abrazarte y decirte  cuanto te quiere y  cómo te ha extrañado, y que no te alejes de nuevo,  ya que, al volver,  puedes solo encontrar ausencias. No hay criatura mas  maravillosa que la mujer, pues cuando estas a su  lado, el mundo se  detiene ante ti, aunque siga girando, y el corazon  parece galopar por  las praderas de la emoción.
No la hagas sufrir, te lo ruego, ya  que ella se inclinó desde su  grandeza, para ponerse a tu altura y  entregarse entera, y solo espera de ti, atención,  cariño y dedicación.
Jazminia.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 30, 2010)

Dejo este de mi coyotito ejejeje :$

Poeta 

Arremete a la tinta y el papel,
Entrégale de tus venas,
A esta ridícula vida,
Sangre vuelta verso.

Recibe al eminente día
Al pie de la vertiente,
Hinchado el pecho,
De saciedad inmaculada,
Enseña al amaneces como ser alba.

Desnuda al corazón 
En el plato del destino
Con el cálculo audaz
De la melancolía.
                  Helminto Gris

Saludos ^^


----------



## Imzas (Nov 30, 2010)

*Valparaiso* *vive de glorias pasadas*,  es como un viejo con rasgos alemanes que se quedo a vivir y morir aca, y  que languidece ebrio como un trapo oscuro en una vereda del barrio  puerto. 




Si, *valparaiso*  es no solo carcomido por microorganismos que habitan en las olas del  mar que azotan los muros de contencion y las rocas de las playas, si no  tambien por la falta de oportunidades, desempleo, por la pirtateria que  se expende en las veredas. Como si hubieran invisibles vitrinas, que se  desfiguran y desaparecen cada vez que aperece una pareja de Carabineros  (policia que recorre la ciudad a pie), y los vendedores piratas, echan a  volar. Mas aun si ven el camion verde policial. *
Valparaiso*  tambien sabe ser hermoso, en las tardes, cuando el sol comienza a  agonizar, las viejas casas y nuevos edificos, sacan sus galas para  presenciar el espectaculo, se ponen ropajes carmesies, dorados y  calidos, para acudir al festejo que despide al sol que va a calentar  otros lejanos lugares. Trayendo al otro dia, nuevos brillos que volveran  a vestir esta vez al puerto, con otras prendas, ropas grises  descoloridas y sucias, donde se evidencia la pobreza y el desamparo,  donde el frio del invierno se ha quedado mas de una estacion, y en mas  de unos piez descalzos. Ha teñido de moho las ropas que intentan secarse  en los frios y humedos dias invernales.

Sobre todo en el alma  del porteño, que ve que su ciudad muere a pedazos y sin que nadie lo  note, debido a que desde que lo recuerda, la ha visto de esta manera, y  por eso no tiene demasiado cariño por este puerto herrumbroso. Por  esta razon decoran las quebradas con mugre y cosas desagradables. Solo  que esta vez la decadencia va por dentro , no es solo exterior, el  desanimo corroe las entrañas de todos, y asi el puerto sigue quedando en  un lugar secundario, junto a viña del mar, su hermana mas joven, que  cada dia rejuvenece con la fuerza de sus habitantes.
By Jazminia.


Otro más que andaba perdido en mi antiguo Blog:

*El sol que se muere entre los días
y ese amanecer que llora
lagrimas de  sal fría
como el lecho sin compañía.
que mi alma aun devora
aun así ,  aunque mi corazón ya no llora
aun siento melancolía
y transpira mi piel  como los tejados matinales
el vaho que se acumula en su vida
y va cayendo  por sinuosos canales
como las palabras que he sacado este nuevo  día
Autora: Jazminia.
*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Algo para refexionar:


> Procede en forma tal que tu prójimo no se sienta humillado con tu sabiduría. Domínate, domínate. Jamás te abandones a la ira. Si quieres conquistar la paz definitiva, sonríe al Destino que se ensaña contigo y nunca te ensañes con nadie.
> 
> Puesto que ignoras lo que te reserva el mañana, esfuérzate por ser feliz hoy. Toma un cántaro de vino, siéntate a la luz de la luna y bebe pensando en que mañana quizá la luna te busque inútilmente.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 1, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Algo para refexionar:


Que sabias palabras Tiger!; debemos aprender mucho de ello, especilmente en mi caso. No tengo mucha sabiduria, pero la que tengo se la debo a  otr@s personas.
Por otro lado, de que sirve plantearse y replantearse el hoy, si mañana quizas no estemos aca. Mejor vivir, y disfrutar los momentos, que la vida esta hecha de ellos, no toda la vida es terrible, ni feliz, solo hay instantes. Disfruta de los buenos y aprende de los malos, asi emparejarás el rizado o la sinuzoide de la vida, y tendras un estado muy relajado, sin inmutarse ni encolerizarse por nada. Bueno salio medi enredado pero la idea es esa :s.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 14, 2010)

Frase que escribi en Facebook al ver una amiga con su novio, abrazados:
"Y repentinamente recorde, al ver esa escena tan  romantica, aquellos dias de junio donde el ensueño se confunde con la  melancolia, esos dias grises donde quieres llorar sin saber por que. En  cambio, otras veces, ries sin contener la risa, pensando que siempre  habra una oportunidad de reencontrarse con ese ser amado que espera por  tu abrazo."


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Con los años he dejado un poco la poesía (no por algo que me propuse si no por desinterés), pero no la filosofía, que es la base para todo pensamiento.
Me maraville leyendo a Vito Dumas, Edgar Allan Poe, Omar Khayyam, Emilio Salgari, Pablo Neruda, Homero (no el Homero de la serie claro), Goethe, y muchos otros, ahora, años después, la realidad es mi razón, pero lo único que me permite sobrellevarla es la filosofía. Son como pequeños mojones que me permiten moverme en un espacio no limitado. Hasta acá puedo ir, y no más.
Desde chico quería ser como Adam, el personaje de Bonanza, y bueno, lo conseguí, ahora deberé saber que hacer con él


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2010)

y que hay del hombre que mato a dios?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

Naaah... FUE EL COYOTE!!!



jajaja


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

>Moderación On
No creo que exista Dios sin embargo, que yo sepa, aún para los creyentes, ningún humano mató a Dios, a su hijo sí (además matar a un ser omnipresente y todopoderoso que sería el creador, está totalmente fuera de toda lógica sea uno creyente o no). Y realmente reniego de pensar que si existe, y es todopoderoso, dejó que sufriera como lo hizo.

PD: mandarlo rápido por favor mi respuesta al averno .
>Moderación Off


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2010)

hablabas de filosofia, por  lo que me referia a nietzche....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

Que yo sepa.... no se puede matar algo que no existe.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Nono Helminto, más allá de tu comentario, solo fue una reflexión personal.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Nono Helminto, más allá de tu comentario, solo fue una reflexión personal.


la pregunta era que opinas de nietzche ya que hablabas de filosofia
ya que el en un texto dijo "dios ha muerto" y mas de uno lo ha llamado como el que mato a dios

nunca hable de religion, solo filosofia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Ah, ahora entendí. Yo en realidad no hablaba de filosofía, ya que no soy filósofo, solo de mis pensamientos.
Y como obviamente no creo en Dios, tampoco creo que la frase de Nietzche sea acertada, ya que implica que en algún momento existió. No se puede matar lo que no existe.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

Alguien vio la _Historia sin Fin_? Quizá se refería a algo parecido...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con los años he dejado un poco la poesía (no por algo que me propuse si no por desinterés), pero no la filosofía, que es la base para todo pensamiento.


me parece que si hblaste de filosofi, pero en fin la razon para que nietzche declrara eso es mas compleja, tal ves compartas mas de sus ideas
por mi parte considero que el error no es pensar en un dios, sino pensar en que es un ser


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Helminto, la verdad no lo sé. Y como no lo sé, ya que no es una resistencia y una pila, y está totalmente fuera de mis posibilidades saberlo a ciencia cierta, no lo puedo discutir. Solo digo mi percepción. Si existe o no existe, sea ser o ente o lo que fuera, está fuera de mi raciocinio, solo puedo expresar lo que siento, y eso es, que no existe, ni ser, ni ente, ni nada.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> me parece que si hblaste de filosofi, pero en fin la razon para que nietzche declrara eso es mas compleja, tal ves compartas mas de sus ideas
> por mi parte considero que el error no es pensar en un dios, sino pensar en que es un ser





Es más que nada una creación humana.... y cuando dejan de creer en él.... se muere. Así de simple. Como _Fantasía_.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Es más que nada una creación humana.... y cuando dejan de creer en él.... se muere. Así de simple. Como _Fantasía_.


lgo asi proponia nietzche


----------



## Imzas (Dic 15, 2010)

bueno Nietzche o como se escriba, sugirio que la influencia valórica  cristiana desapareceria si se omite la creen ia en un ser superior, pero  vemos por la historia que el cristianismo se contradice a si mismo  muchas veces.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 17, 2010)

Ya que desea "amor (cristiano) y paz (paz romana) a todos"; menos a tal o a cual por cualquier razon.


----------



## allen (Dic 22, 2010)

muy bellos poemas la vdd
    el lapiz sin punta
    no puede escribir
    y yo sin tu amor
    no puedo vivir….

    para tener un amor
    no necesito tener dinero
    solo me falta valor
    para decir te quiero…


----------



## Imzas (Dic 22, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> Ya que desea "amor (cristiano) y paz (paz romana) a todos"; menos a tal o a cual por cualquier razon.


quise decir "pax romana" pero no se que le paso al teclado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

> Si Tu Me Olvidas
> 
> Quiero que sepas una cosa.
> Tu sabes como es esto: si miro la luna
> ...


Pablo Neruda, autor de mi más estimada preferencia.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 24, 2010)

Hermoso Black, buena eleccion, ese poeta si sabi pintar con palabras el cuadro de la existencia.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 24, 2010)

Me alegra que al menos a una persona le haya gustado 
Dejo este texto el cual me ha ayudado mucho.



> Camina plácido entre el ruido y la prisa y recuerda qué paz se puede encontrar en el silencio.
> En cuanto sea posible y sin rendirte, mantén buenas relaciones con todas las personas.
> Enuncia tu verdad de una manera serena y clara y escucha a los demás, incluso al torpe e ignorante, también ellos tienen su propia historia.
> Esquiva a las personas ruidosas y agresivas, ya que son un fastidio para el espíritu.
> ...



Si bien los derechos de autor pertenecen a Max Ehrmann, aún está en discusión el verdadero origen de este texto.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

*poema navideño para un hombre encarcelado* hola Bill Abbott:
me parece muy valioso que distribuyas mis libros
allá en la cárcel, mis poemas y cuentos.
si puedo aligerar la carga de algunos de los tipos con
mis libros, bárbaro.
pero la literatura, sabés, es difícil de asimilar
para el hombre ordinario (y para el extraordinario también);
a mí no me gusta la mayoría de la poesía, por ejemplo,
por eso escribo la mía de la manera que me gustaría leerla.

la poesía pareciera que se está volviendo mejor, más
humana,
la claridad del lenguaje tiene algo que
ver con eso (w. c. williams vino y le pidió
a todos que aclararan el lenguaje)
luego
vine yo.

pero escribir es una cosa, y la vida
otra, pareciera
que hemos mejorado la escritura un poquito
pero la vida (nuestra y ajena)
no pareciera estar mejorando gran
cosa.

quizás si escribiéramos lo suficientemente bien
y viviéramos un poco mejor
la vida mejoraría un poquito
como para que no dé vergüenza.
quizás los artistas no han sido lo suficientemente
poderosos,
¿quizás los políticos, los generales, los jueces, los
curas, la policía, los cafiolos, los hombres de negocios han sido demasiado
fuertes? no me
gusta esa idea
pero cuando miro a nuestros pálidos y preciosos artistas,
actuales y pasados, me parece que es
posible que sí.

(a la gente no le gusta cuando hablo así.
Chinaski, cortala, dicen,
no sos tan grandioso.
pero
carajo, no estoy hablando acerca de ser
grandioso.)

lo que estoy diciendo es
que el arte no ha mejorado la vida como
debería, ¿quizás porque ha sido algo demasiado
privado? y a pesar del hecho que los viejos poetas
y los nuevos poetas y yo
hemos tenido todos problemas idénticos o parecidos
con:
las mujeres
el gobierno
Dios
el amor
el odio
la indigencia
la esclavitud
el insomnio
la deportación
el clima
las esposas, y así
sucesivamente.

ahora me escribís
que al hombre de la celda de al lado tuyo
no le gusta mi puntuación
como pongo las comas (especialmente)
y también la manera en que divago
para decir algo con precisión.
ah, él no se da cuenta de la _intención_
la cual _es_
            liberar, humanizar, relajar
y aún así hacerla tan real como sea posible
a la palabra en la página. la palabra debe ser como
la manteca o la palta o
el churrasco o los biscochitos calientes, o los anillos de cebolla o
cualquier otra cosa que sea realmente
necesaria. debería ser casi
posible que agarres las palabras y
te las comas.

(debe de haber algún vivo en alguna parte
por allí
que dirá
si es que lee alguna vez ésto:
"¡Chinaski, si quisiera una cena voy y
la pido!")

como sea
un artista puede divagar y aún así mantener
la forma esencial. Dostoievski lo hacía. él
normalmente contaba 3 o 4 historias marginales
mientras contaba la que era
central (en sus novelas, claro está).
Bach nos enseñó como poner una melodía encima de
otra y otra melodía encima de
esa y
Mahler divagaba más que ninguno que yo conozca
y yo encuentro gran significado
en su pretendida falta de forma.
no dejés que los chicos de la forma y la regla
como el tipo de la celda contigua
te las pongan encima tuyo. sólo
dale un ejemplar de _Time_ o _Newsweek_
y estará feliz.

pero no estoy defendiendo mi obra (ni de vos ni de él)
estoy defendiendo mi derecho a hacerla de la manera
que me hace sentir mejor.
siempre pienso que si un escritor se aburre con su obra
el lector va a
aburrirse también.

y no creo en la
perfección, creo en mantener los
intestinos libres
por lo que coincido con los que me critican
cuando dicen que lo que escribo es un montón de mierda.

estás condenado a 19 años y 1/2
yo vengo escribiendo desde casi 40.
seguimos adelante con nuestras cosas.
seguimos adelante con nuestras vidas.
a veces escribimos mal
o a veces vivimos mal.
todos tenemos malos días
y noches.

a ese tipo de la celda al lado de la tuya debería mandarle
_Las Obras Selectas de Robert Browning_ para Navidad,
eso le daría la forma que él está buscando
pero necesito la guita para el hipódromo,
Santa Anita abre el
26, así que dale un ejemplar de _Newsweek_
(los muertos no tienen futuro, ni pasado, ni presente,
sólo se preocupan por las comas)
y ¿puse adecuadamente las comas
aquí,
Abbott?
          ,
        , , ,
      , , , , ,
    , , , , , , ,
  , , , , , , , , ,
, , , , , , , , , , ,
        , , ,
        , , ,
Charles Bukowsky                                                     ​


----------



## Imzas (Dic 29, 2010)

" Si chinazky, si eescibiste bien la comas, soy Abbot, y si he escuchado cuando me hablabas, desde el abanico del subconsciente colectivo, estoy en todos lados, recuerdas? en tu televisor y en tu jarra de cafe bien caliente, y por eso deseo que desde ahora en adelante cambies, y sigas siendo el mismo, siembra con tu locura el mundo para hacerlo mas llevadero y bello, y disfruta de una feliz navidad, alli donde tu estas, en la tierra de nadie, donde el polvo se siembra en las cabezas aburridas de los reos, en aquellas largas tardes del verano  a la sombra de los barrotes hirvientes"


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

seguimos "in the road"


----------



## Imzas (Dic 29, 2010)

hermosisimo tu escrito helminto, tanto que temi desteñir si ponia mi felicitacion sin siquiera intentar hacer algo parecido, que no resulto ser sinò un tenue resplandor de tu ingeniosa obra.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

no es obra mia, es de charles bukowsky, apodado chinasky, el viejo indecente o simplemente hank


----------



## Imzas (Dic 29, 2010)

da igual, pero de acuerdo a tus escritos y el que hallas elegido esa pieza, da cuenta de tu sensibilidad y genio creativo. felicitaciones.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

te sorprenderia los gustos literarios que tengo, porcierto me caen mal los poetas latinoamericanos, estan locos!!


----------



## Imzas (Dic 29, 2010)

perdon, menos mal que no soy poetisa!! , o si no te caeria mal . pero sigue deleitandonos con esa exquisita seleccion literaria por fis.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

ok:


*Todo *

" Los muertos no necesitan 
aspirina o 
tristeza 
supongo. 

pero quizás necesitan 
lluvia. 
zapatos no 
pero un lugar donde 
caminar. 

cigarrillos no, 
nos dicen, 
pero un lugar donde 
arder. 

O nos dicen: 
Espacio y un lugar para 
volar, 
da 
igual. 

los muertos no me 
necesitan. 

ni los 
vivos. 

pero quizás los muertos se necesitan 
unos a 
otros. 

En realidad, quizás necesitan 
todo lo que nosotros 
necesitamos 

y 
necesitamos tanto 
Si solo supiéramos 
que 
es. 

probablemente 
es 
todo 

y probablemente 
todos nosotros moriremos 
tratando de 
conseguirlo 

o moriremos 

porque no 
lo 
conseguimos. 

Espero que 
cuando yo este muerto 
comprendaís 

que conseguí 
tanto 
como 
pude. "


----------



## Imzas (Dic 31, 2010)

Hermosamente desconcertante, es como el surrealismo literario, como las divagaciones de un sueño febril. la dialéctica del diálogo interno.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 31, 2010)

el surrealismo se basa en la representacion de los sueños, pero detestablemente no es surrealismo y mas que dialogo interno me parece que el personaje narrativo se expresa a un publico extendido


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 2, 2011)

Espero que les agrade esta aportacion 

Me encanta Dios 

Me encanta Dios. Es un viejo magnifico que no se toma en serio. A él le gusta jugar y juega. Y a veces se le pasa la mano y nos rompe una pierna y nos aplasta definitivamente. Pero esto sucede porque es un poco cegatón y bastante torpe de las manos. 
Nos ha enviado a algunos tipos excepcionales como Buda, o Cristo o Mahoma, o mi tía Chofi, para que nos digan que nos portemos bien. Pero eso a él no le preocupa mucho: nos conoce. Sabe que el pez grande se traga al chico, que la lagartija grande se traga a la pequeña, el hombre se traga al hombre. Y por eso inventó la muerte: para que la vida -no tú ni yo- la vida sea para siempre. 
Ahora los científicos salen con su teoría del Bing Bang... Pero ¿qué importa si el universo se expande interminablemente o se contrae? Esto es asunto sólo para agencias de viajes. 
A mi me encanta Dios. Ha puesto orden en las galaxias y distribuye bien el tránsito en el camino de las hormigas. Y es tan juguetón y travieso que el otro día descubrí que ha hecho -frente al ataque de los anbióticos- ¡bacterias mutantes! 
Viejo sabio o niño explorador, cuando deja de jugar con sus soldaditos de plomo y de carne y hueso, hace campos de flores o pinta el cielo de manera increíble. 
Mueve una mano y hace el mar, mueve otra y hace el bosque. Y cuando pasa por encima de nosotros, quedan las nubes, pedazos de su aliento. 
Dicen que a veces se enfurece y hace terremotos, manda tormentas, caudales de fuego, vientos desatados, aguas alevosas, castigos y desastres. Pero esto es mentira. 
Es la tierra que cambia -y se agita y crece- cuando Dios se aleja. 
Dios siempre esta de buen humor. Por eso es el preferido de mis padres, el escogido de mis hijos, el más cercano de mis hermanos, la mujer más amada, el perrito y la pulga, la piedra más antigua, el pétalo más tierno, el aroma más dulce, la noche insondable, el borboteo de luz, el manantial que soy. 
A mi me gusta, a mi me encanta Dios. 
Que Dios bendiga a Dios. 

- Jaime Sabines 
1926 - 1999 
​


----------



## Sean1420 (Ene 2, 2011)

No pense que en un foro de electronica hubiera este tipo de seccion, grata sorpresa espero entrar nuevamente para aportar mi texto. 

Quizas no haga falta estar sin ti para extrañarte
Quizas no haga falta que llueve para mojarme en llanto
Quizas un dia ya no estes y desde ayer te estare buscando
O quizas en mi vida nunca faltes y desde hoy te seguire amando.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 2, 2011)

me recuerda al 15 de neruda


----------



## Sean1420 (Ene 2, 2011)

No se si es un elogio o me dijiste copioncito... jaja... son bromas. No he leido el 15 de Pablo Neruda. Pero ese lo escribi  hace poco cuando iba escribiendo el mensaje. Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 2, 2011)

leelo y veras que es...


----------



## Sean1420 (Ene 2, 2011)

Porque, ya me dio curiosidad. Pero acabo de leer el XV de Neruda imagino que te refieres a la intencion. O  a la especie se sentir como el desamor y nostalgia.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 2, 2011)

Me gustas cuando callas       porque estás como ausente.
Distante y dolorosa como si hubieras muerto.
Una palabra entonces, una sonrisa bastan.
Y estoy alegre, alegre de que no sea cierto.

Quizas no haga falta estar sin ti para extrañarte

ahora notas el parecido?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 20, 2011)




----------



## Imzas (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola esto es loq ue me comunica el video de la cancion Cowboys and Angels de George Michael.

*Recuerdos de la nada.*
"Abro la ventana del taxi y pienso, que bien valió la pena pagar la suma de dinero, en vez de aventurarme a un aventón (que algún vehiculo me llevara de buena fe).
Abro la ventanilla del auto, viajo en el asiento trasero.
Y saco mi diario de notas y recortes, intentando recordar, la dirección de aquel lugar, donde niña me divertí, me bañe, donde conocí a ese hombre mayor, quien estaba solo, cuando nadaba en la piscina de la vieja casona, entre estatuas viejas, verjas derruidas y veredas inconclusas, donde de vez en cuando un verdor interrumpía la monotonía vieja pero interesante de aquel paisaje. 
Bajo del taxi, me instalo en la casa, cambio mi atuendo por uno mas comodo y ligero, una blusa blanca y una falda roja de tela semitransparente.
Comienzo a curiosear, observo a un hombre muy cerca de un arbol, y me acerco para ver mejor, cautelosamente, en punta de pies, es una pareja besandose, me alejo discretamente.
Y la foto, guardada en un sobre del diario de notas, aquella foto me recuerda tantas cosas, unas palabras dulces de el que me hacían estremecer, y desear un posarse de sus labios sobre los míos, aquella vez me abrazó y me deje llevar, pero luego llore, por que sentí que entre mis piernas había un desasosiego, algo que quería palpitar y llenarme toda de un calor desconocido, y sentí que debía dárselo solo realmente a quien lo mereciera. 
Y escribí una carta en mi cuaderno de notas, que quizás nunca leería, y me hundí en la bañera. 
Luego llego aquel hombre mayor, quien era el causante de mi confusión, el conflicto en mi mente desaparecía, le invite a un juego muy ridículo, lamer el espejo, junto a mi. En eso, nos sorprendió su mujer, si, estaba casado, no como la primera vez en mi adolescencia.
Y luego mi llanto fue aun mas doloroso, al comprender, que el ya no estaba solo, que nunca me pertenecería, y quise darle una oportunidad al chico joven, quien contemplaba su propia soledad sentado en una estatua frente a mi casa. Esperándome por siempre y sentí, que el si era bueno tanto como su amor, seria bueno para mi también.
Y salí, le sonreí torpemente, caminamos, me hablaba, yo escuchaba, y de repente me sentí cómplice en su juego, cuando el echo a correr y yo detrás de el, nos cansamos, contemplamos el atardecer, meditamos, hablamos, llore y el me permitió que lo hiciera, en silencio, hasta que calme mis lagrimas y dirigí mis labios hacia los suyos, y nos besamos locamente, ya sin frenos ni complejos, entrelazando nuestros cuerpos, hasta ue el fuego se extinguió, con una sonrisa en nuestros labios.
Estos son algunos de los sentimientos que me inspira el tema musical de George Michael, llamado, Cowboys and Angels.





 
saludos.

*La princesa triste*

No llores dulce doncella,
Que cual princesa árabe de cuentos,
Tus lágrimas se transforman en mares,
Llenos de dolor, soledad y sentimientos.

El dolor ha llamado a tu puerta,
Lo se muy bien mi linda amiga,
Y aunque parezca solo un consuelo,
El amor regresara a tu vida.

Seca tus lágrimas ya,
Y que tus ojos brillen como gemas,
En los que se divisan cofres
Llenos de diamantes finos y perlas.

Vuelve a regalarme tu sonrisa,
Y mi alma danzará de alegría,
Para que tú sigas contagiándola a todos,
Tal como has hecho en tu vida.

Y el amor, como mágico Divino…
Hecho de brisa fresca y atardeceres
Se presentará de mil formas
Trayendo la felicidad que mereces.

Llena tu corazón con riquezas
De la bella amistad que tenemos
Construida sobre la humilde sencillez
Hermosa cualidad que poseemos.

No tenemos dinero, pero…
He escuchado verdades
“Tener un amigo es mejor…
En la vida, a poseer dinerales”

No llores dulce doncella,
Mi princesa del lejano Sahara,
En la comarca verde de un oasis,
De la eterna esperanza humana.

*BY: Carolina González Rojo.*


----------



## Imzas (May 2, 2011)

*El Evangelio Perdido de la Elegida: El onceavo mandamiento.*


Y el Amoroso Dios dijo a Moises:
Este es el onceavo mandamiento.
No  discriminaras, no por color , ni por estatura, ni por ninguna otra  condicion diferente a la tuya. Guarda y sella estas palabras y no las  escribas, pues mandato de tu creador es, y cualquier humano que tenga un  corazon dispuesto, y aquel, que tenga desarrollado el tercer ojo, el de  la perspicacia, y el octavo sentido, el de la miseicordia, sabra que  este mandamiento es de Dios, no se escibira en ningun lugar, pues ya  estara escrito en el corazon de aquellos que prefieren actuar y ayudar  al projimo en vez de solo hablar y juzgarlo. Con ellos estare YO, en  ellos establecere mi morada, e iluminare su camino para que retonrnen  algun dia a mis lugares de habitacion confortables.
Mas aquellos  que no diciernan este mandamiento y continuen tratando cruelmente a su  semejante, el cual cree a mi propia imagen, burlandose de el,  impidiendole trabajar, o ignorandolo, su paga sera la misma que diron,  pues en la proxima encarnacion deberan aprender en carne propia esa dura  leccion  que antes tocoa  otros vivir.
Guardenos nuestro ceador de recibir tal castigo hermanos.
Amen.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 30, 2011)

*Ropajes volando*
Ventarron en el puerto, los tejados herrumbrosos, amenazan con  desprenderse, unos ropajes tendidos afuera terminan de secarse, mientras  el viento impio amenaza con desprenderlos, y ellos parecen no  resistirse, es mas quiere volar y de hecho lo hacen, los perros ceden  ante la insistencia de las ropas por soltarse, les dan permiso de salir a  pasear por los aires.
Si, las ropas vuelan en los balcones de  valparaiso, crian alas y flotan sobre los tejados de las casas  multicolores, sobre tejas de greda, sobre paredes  rojizas por el   oxido, alguna que otra cae en una escala larga y zigzagueante, y otras  se enredan sobre los arboles desprovistos de hojas del otoño, pero una  nueva rafaga de viento las saca de su mastil improvisado. Las hace  seguir volando sobre los cerros, planeando en circulos, ondeando como  banderas blancas, amarillas y rojas. Al fin el viento se calma, llega la  noche, los escalones del pequeño pasaje brillan con la pasada lluvia,  mientras los ropajes caen sobre el tendedero, justo cuando la dueña de  casa abre la puerta del patio trasero, para guardar la ropa seca.
*
Quebrantados*

hola, hace tiempo  trabajaba de guardia en el  mercado puerto, y casi siempre me tocaba  vigilar el acceso hacia la  aduana, por loq ue contantemente veia el  transitar de gente en distintas  direcciones, un dia cuando salia de mi  turno, vi un viejito  que estaba botado en el suelo, primero me rei pues  tenia un gato  pequeñito echado sobre el, me parecio gracioco que un  curadito estuviera  con un gatito sobre su pecho, pero luego lo observe  mejor y vi un poco  de sangre sobre su frente, me asuste, un camarada  borrachito del que  estaba tumbado, me dijo que el tipo se cayo y se  pego fuerte en la  cabeza, yo lo desperte y a duras penas logre  enderezarlo.
LUego  me dijo llorando que se habia caido y se habia  roto la cabeza, se me  partio el corazon de pena, asi que le dije si  ibamos a la asistencia, a  loq ue contesto afirmativamente, yo me  retiraba asi que enrumbamos hacia  serrano apoyandolo siempre como podia   para que no se cayera, luego tomamos la "micro" (locomocion  colectiva),  el me hablaba y me decia "Oficial", debido al sombrero que  usan los  guardias, yo le dije, pero yo ono soy policia, el me  arugmentaba que yo  era mas policia que los policias debido a que lo  estaba ayudando. Cuando  llegamos a la asistencia, entregue su carnet e  informe lo que paso, lo  llamaron, lo acompañe a la puerta, y nunca mas  supe de el. Espero en  Dios que este mejor que en esa ocasion, pense  nunca contar esto, pero al  ver el rostro de esa gente abandonada, quise  contar mi testimonio,  sobre como un dia cualquiera, puede estar la  oportunidad de ayudar,  aunque sea un poco, y no debemos dejarla pasar.  Ese dia llegue muy  contenta a mi casita con elcorazon en paz. 

*Fe sin obras esta muerta.*
Hola, no se si hiero sensibilidades al respecto, pero he notado que  mas   de una vez y en mas de una religion, incluidas las llamadas  cristianas,   se da mas enfasis a la palabreria y al debate sobre  doctrinas en vez  de  la obra en si misma.
"ama a tu projimo como a  ti mismo" dice el  mismo  libro sagrado que argumentan representar y  respetar, y por otro  lado,  son prejuiciosos y discriminan a personas  solo por tener alguna   diferencia con ellos, ya sea de religion,  social, sexual, o racial. A   veces llegan a tacharlos de pecadores o  que "se iran al infierno" siendo   que ellos mismos admiten que es Dios  quien solo puede juzgar.
Por   doquier se ven contradicciones  entre enseñanza y obra. Segun se dijo   Jesus " que en vano me ofrecen  sacrificios pero su corazon esta muy   alejado de mi", por que? por que  olvidan amar a su projimo y hacer obras   de misericordia, no olvidemos  que el o la projimx es imagen de Dios, o   por lo menos algun tipo de  emanacion de El-Ella (Dios no tiene sexo),  ya  que su espiritu o chispa  divina esta dentro de cada uno de nosotros.
Por   eso personajes  como la madre Teresa, Gandhi y tantos otros han dado su   vida por  ayudar a otros. Desgraciadamente son pocos casos dentro de la   masa,  pero que esto deberia hacernos reflexionar una vez mas.
Que    codnena Dios, el que memoricemos cada letra de sus mandamientos en los    distintos libros sagrados que existen?, o que copiemos, el "espiritu de    la ley" como dijo un Gran Maestro espiritual.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 13, 2011)

*Hay que taparle los ojos al santo para que no vea que estamos violando sus mandatos :s*

*Pucha  hay algo  que me revienta de este pais pacato e hipócrita, descueran a  la gente y  luego, cuando ya se va... "era tan bueno el finado" por temor  a  represalias del inframundo..... *
*Hay que taparle los ojos al santo  para que no vea que estamos violando sus mandatos :s. *
*Hay  que usar la  noche para pecar, total, nadie nos ve, Dios se durmio y  nuestros  conocidos tambien. Al otro dia me vestire con el  impecable  terno de Padre o Madre de familia tradicional, ABC1,  intachable,  religiosa y volveremos alzar nuestra voz conservadora en las  peticiones  de Gays y lesbianas por igualdad. *
*Daremos nuestro voto en  contra en el Congreso, cuando se vote la ley antidiscriminacion. *
*Gritaremos  no a  la diversidad sexual, enarbolando nuestras banderas  clasistas,  xenofobas, y ultra-fundamentalistas cuando haya algo que  toque nutro  modelo de familia ideal, hombre-mujer niños rubiecitos. Que  asco me da  todo esto. *
*Tenemos muy mala memoria, pero como  hay que satisfacer el que diran, la religion nos lo enseño, la religion  que vive de nosotros y no quiere perder el poder.*
*En  todo caso, no nos faltara el domingo o el Sabado para golpearnos el  pecho en señal de arrepentimiento, o caminar de rodillas para cumplir  nuestras promesas :S.



Carolina Jazmin

*Quien cumple los mandamientos?*

Jesus  no fundo ninguna iglesia, comenzo un movimiento de autoconocimiento  para mejorar la humanidad, los que le siguieron entendieron a medias:  que podian usar aquello en su beneficio y organizaron la religion.
Los  que siguieron a aquellos le dieron mas forma y muchas reglas que solo  ellos daban la impresion de cumplir, pero no lo hacian.
Mientras los feligreses hacian un mea culpa, golpeandose el pecho por no poder cumplir aquello.
De los complejos de la feligresia atormentada, nace la Psicologia , otro gran negocio, XD.

Carolina Jazmin

*Mano de Piedra*


Una  Mano inmensa, pesada, gigante intenta aplastarnos con sus petros dedos,  ella cree que podra hacer como ha hecho siempre,   eintentara  manipularnos como titeres, o si no aplastarnos como moscas, pero  nosotros ya no estamos dormidos, no luchamos entre vecinos, no nos  reimos de otras personas, peleamos contra el enemigo comun, el  capitalismo egoista, humillante y cruel, que quita el alimento a unos  para que lo almacenen otros.
Se que esto suena comunista,  marxista, pero ya estamos hartxs, como pueblo, de tolerar pasivamente  los arrebatos de la mano neoliberal.
Pinchemosla con nuestra  lanzas que reclaman nuestros derechos, pero sin olvidar nuestros  deberes. Como los liliputenses que derrotaron a Gulliver, haciendolo  caer, pero luego le permitieron vivir para no destruir su propia  sociedad, movamonos para no sucumbir a la mano, pero no la matemos  tampoco, para no destuir la fuente de emprendimientos y trabajo.
Con nuestra sange chilena mapuche hirviente, podemos lograrlo.
He dicho compañerxs .
*Rieles*
Ver el archivo adjunto 59973

A  veces los caminos parecen juntarse y hasta creemos que esta  cirscunstacia sera para siempre, se fraguan proyectos,  se dan por  sentadas muchas cosas, hasta imaginamos el color del limpiapies de la  casa donde viviremos
Pero derrepente y sin aviso previo, ya sea  por la fatalidad o por que los poderes facticos o cosmicos asi lo  decidieron, todo acaba.... en una nube azul electrico, deshaciendose  entre virutas incendiadas del desamor, que ni las mas sentidas lágrimas  pueden apagar y el corazon se arrastra entre la oscuridad sempiterna del  olvido.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 12, 2012)

Los Dados Eternos



     Dios mío, estoy llorando el sér que vivo;
me pesa haber tomádote tu pan;
pero este pobre barro pensativo
no es costra fermentada en tu costado:
¡tú no tienes Marías que se van!

    Dios mío, si tú hubieras sido hombre,
hoy supieras ser Dios;
pero tú, que estuviste siempre bien,
no sientes nada de tu creación.
¡Y el hombre sí te sufre: el Dios es él!

  Hoy que en mis ojos brujos hay candelas,
como en un condenado,
Dios mío, prenderás todas tus velas,
y jugaremos con el viejo dado.
Tal vez ¡oh jugador! al dar la suerte
del universo todo,
surgirán las ojeras de la Muerte,
como dos ases fúnebres de lodo.

     Dios míos, y esta noche sorda, obscura,
ya no podrás jugar, porque la Tierra
es un dado roído y ya redondo
a fuerza de rodar a la aventura,
que no puede parar sino en un hueco,
en el hueco de inmensa sepultura. 


  César Vallejo


----------



## Imzas (Jun 13, 2012)

hermoso verso, que en en si hace meditar, en nuestros cuellos cuelgan las cadenas,  que solo la muerte ha de jalar.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2012)

habla de la desventura de la suerte...


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 14, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Algo para refexionar:
> Procede en forma tal que tu prójimo no se sienta humillado con tu sabiduría. Domínate, domínate. Jamás te abandones a la ira. Si quieres conquistar la paz definitiva, sonríe al Destino que se ensaña contigo y nunca te ensañes con nadie.
> 
> Puesto que ignoras lo que te reserva el mañana, esfuérzate por ser feliz hoy. Toma un cántaro de vino, siéntate a la luz de la luna y bebe pensando en que mañana quizá la luna te busque inútilmente.



Excelente Tigre.

*"...pensando en que la luna te busque inútilmente"*
significa que podrías morir? 



Haciendo recuento
de experiencias vividas
experiencias buenas y malas
cuales de ellas recuerdo?
Creo que solo las buenas
y de las malas?
pues hice de ellas un bollo de papel en mi cabeza
y las he arrojado al basurero
cómo?
pues fácil
si hoy hay algo malo;
mañana, la otra semana, ó el mes siguiente
la he de olvidar...
pero,... porqué y para qué esperar tanto?
si puedo hacerlo ahora!

No vale la pena
y mucho menos ganamos algo
amargándonos la vida
por malas experiencias y a veces por pequeñeces
si total, al final, tarde ó temprano
las hemos de olvidar ó sanar
pero para qué esperar tanto?
uno mismo decide como sentirse
por difícil que parezca
todo está en nosotros
acá adentro
en nuestra cabecita estúpida
así es, estúpida
porque ella nos maneja
en vez de nosotros a ella
a no ser que hagamos el esfuerzo
de decidir vivir la vida con alegría
ya que solo hay una
y luego no sabemos
es un misterio.

que loco me estoy volviendo jajajajajaja


----------



## Imzas (Oct 20, 2012)

*Fabula del Osito de Peluche.
*


*Pobre   peluche abandonado, otrora mecido bajo los brazos de su ama, la que un   dia lo desecho, al verlo gastado y sucio, por el uso y abuso de sus   manos. *
*-Ya no te necesito, dijo la niña- y lo lanzo lejos, y las  flores regadas por el jardinero, parecieron estremecerse de frio y  pesar, bajo las gotas del rocio de la tetera regadora.*
*Y el Peluche entristecio, sintiendo que se pagaba con desden y  olvido todo el amor que habia impreso en cada abrazo de su dueña,  incluso habria deseado poder tomar el te con la niña, pero no pódia, el  destino quiso que fuera solo una forma de genero y algodon.*
*Pobre peluchito, yace en un rincon, solitario, llorando sus   ultimas lagrimas de polvo, recordando sus mejores momentos  junto a su  ama. *
*Luego fue tirado por quien barria, y recogido por otra  niña,  que con pena y ternura lo llevo a su casita, alli su abuela que  apenas  veia, lo lavo y remendo, y le puso un lindo lazo lila, de modo  que el  osito revivio, y fue feliz en otras manos nuevamente.*
*Cuando lo vio la nueva niña, a la que llamaremos Fidelidad,  se lleno de gozo, y alegre, le hizo una promesa al animalito de trapo.*
*-Estaremos siempre juntitos, nunca te dejare.*
*Y cumplio su promesa, siempre estuvo con el osito, cuando crecio se lo dio a su hija. *
*Moraleja:  si alguien te deja destrozadx, aunque eres  valiosx, siempre encontraras alguien que  te valorara tal como eres, y  rociara su amor sobre ti, como el rocio de  la mañana, como las manos  tiernas y compasivas de la niña que recogio  al osito de la fábula.*
*By Jazminia
*


----------



## Imzas (Dic 14, 2012)

"voy  a ver a mis seres queridos, al cementerio..." Cuantas veces hemos dicho u oido esta frase?
 En realidad no estan nuestros parientes alli, solo los vestigios  dejados por el alma (que nunca muere, ni en recuerdo ni en escencia), en  su paso junto a sus seres queridos, son  solo trajes que al despojarse se destruyen, como cualquier traje dejado  en el olvido, pero el alma vuelve, a acompañarnos nuevamente, en otro  envoltorio quizas, pero nuestro propio corazon nos confirma que nuca nos  hemos dejado del todo, siempre hemos estado alli, apoyandonos,  cuidandonos, amandonos...desde las dos orillas en el mar de la  existencia.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2012)

sin embargo el hombre vive de imbolos y sobretodo de recuerdos, las tumbas son simbolos y detonante de recuerdos, es lo que nos fija a esa persona...


----------



## Imzas (Dic 14, 2012)

si puede ser. pero la tumba me vincula a lo triste de la ausencia, prefiero aferrarme a la idea de permanencia eterna.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 22, 2012)

*Hombre Solitario *(dedicada a un miembro del foro que ya no viene por estos lados, po que se decepciono de la estupidez humana, incluyendome por supuesto)

Hombre solitario
Que vives buscando cosas
Que no se compran con dinero
Aunque son las mas hermosas

Hombre solitario,
De figura juvenil
Que no demuestra la edad
Que no teme al porvenir

Solitario vagabundo
Recorre tierras ajenas
Caminando por el mundo
Construyendo sus antenas

Solitario en tu comarca
Sueñas con tener al lado
La pareja que comparta
Lo que siempre has amado

tus dedos sensibles y firmes,
dan forma a una creación
que te permite acercarte
a quien lejos te da su amor

en tus manos, lineas profundas
marcas de trabajo y el dolor,
muchas alegrias y penas
pero por dentro el desamor

has entregado el cariño
entrañable desazon del alma
juguetitos pequeños de niño
conservados sobre una tabla

cuando contemplas la tumba
donde se fueron los sueños
siento que parte mi pecho
 el mismo dolor que tu, siento

quisieramos huir muy lejos,
muy lejos del enemigo
pero no podemos arrancarnos
huir de nosotros mismos

las flores puestas por doquier
parecen contemplar impasibles
por que ya nos abes que hacer
 con dolores indefinibles

todo parece tan vivo
viviendo a costa de la muerte
flores de color efusivo
muertos que esperan silentes

como gitana experta
toco tu mano, tus llagas
intento acercarme a tu escencia
pero lo impide tu coraza

la que un dia te hiciste
cansado de aguantar errores
de gente que hizo solo herirte
haciendote sufrir horrores

pero hombre solitario
al fin te sonrie la vida
dejando atras tanta lagrima
en soledad y silencio sufrida

nadie quitara tu mascara
pues ya la sacaste de tu vida
no temes mostrar tu rostro
pues ya no se observan heridas.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 30, 2012)

Taxi! (dedicada a un amiguito de muy querido ex-taxista del face)


 Que busca un taxista
 En las noches frias
 Llevando su auto
 por las avenidas

 que busca tan tarde
 quiza compañía
 llevando a casa
 las gentes tardias

 el frio le acecha
 tambien la maldad
 rondando la cuadra
 con lento andar

 enciende la radio
 se pone a cantar
 enciende un cigarro
 el tiempo al pasar

 en una vereda
 le hacen parar
 son lindas chicas
 de ronco hablar

 ella son amigas
 de tantas mañanas
 llegando a dormir
 muy tarde a casa

 la calle un lugar
 que siempre contrasta
 donde esta el amar
 donde el frio mata

 que busca un taxista
 que deja su casa
 para trasladar personas
 por las madrugadas

 el busca cariño
 sintiendo nostalgia
 por no tener un nido
 que acoja su alma.


----------



## Imzas (Ene 2, 2013)

Sean1420 dijo:


> No pense que en un foro de electronica hubiera este tipo de seccion, grata sorpresa espero entrar nuevamente para aportar mi texto.
> 
> Quizas no haga falta estar sin ti para extrañarte
> Quizas no haga falta que llueve para mojarme en llanto
> ...


Precioso trozo selecto de tu alma.


----------



## Imzas (Ene 20, 2013)

Liberacion.

Daban ganas de decirle al medico "quisiera que mama, no se  muriera en ningun lugar y estar siempre a su lado", pero como dice un  cantante popular, "se que el destino es asi" (Los caminos de la vida -  Vicentico), es duro, pero para un ser sufriente, como nuestras madres,  la muerte es la liberacion de la pesada carga que impone el cuerpo  fisico deteriorado.
 Es como si por fin, respiraras aliviada, luego de botar una pesada  mochila que ya no servia para tu mision, pues ya estaba cumplida, por la  voluntad Divina, y ya era tiempo de sacar cuentas, de hacer el balance  de nuestra vida, de las lecciones aprendidas, de ver a nuestros hijos y  nietos crecer y desarrollarse sin interferencia nuestra, pero con  nuestro apoyo incondicional, tacito, pero presente.





 La hora para prepararnos a dar el proximo paso, otra encarnacion, con  los mismos actores, interpretando otros personajes, quizas otros  padres, hermanos o hijos intercambiando roles.
 Un nuevo escalon, que acercara mas al lugar desde donde salimos,  siguiendo la senda del divino Maestro, hacia la eterna perfeccion de la  Divinidad Absoluta.


----------



## reMixer (Ago 10, 2013)

*Cuando parte una madre*

Cuando parte una madre

Nunca estas preparado,

Y aunque te llamen cobarde

Te sientes muy desolado


Aunque quisieras tenerla

Mil años a tu lado

Siempre llega la partida

De ese ser que has amado


En vida quise decirle

Pero la musa había escapado

Por eso lo escribo ahora

Cuando todo a acabado


Pero queda la esperanza

Dentro del corazón

Algún día la bonanza

Encontraremos la razón


Estaremos muy juntitos

En aquel lugar mejor

Mientras tanto la memoria

Cubrirá la desazón


De no tenerla en materia

Tan solo en el corazón

Algún dia recobraremos

Ese gran único amor


Y felices cantaremos

Llorando por la emoción

Al instante juraremos

Nunca más separación.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 10, 2013)

*Uno cortito, pero que suele ser muy realista:*



*"Amor loco...

Yo por vos...

Y vos...por otro".*



(Suele ocurrir mucho que: Cuando nos gusta mucho una mujer...nos enteramos que a ella le gusta otro).

Aunque en esos casos: Lejos de arredrarnos: Debemos hacer como dicen los venezolanos: "Échale pichón a la vaina, chico, pues".



_______________________________________________________________________

Este es más viejo que La Raspa. Pero lo voy a poner. Porque yo le cambié una palabra, pues creo que el texto original se prestaba a confusión:

Original: (Más o menos)(Como yo lo recuerdo):
*
Cuentan de un sabio que un día...

tan pobre y mísero estaba...

que solo se alimentaba...

de las hierbas que comía...

"¿Habrá otro...?" (Entre sí decía)...

¿...más pobre y triste que yo?.

Más, cuando el rostro volvió...

halló la respuesta...viendo...

que otro sabio iba cogiendo...

las hierbas que él **arrojó*.

----------------------------

Ahí está el asunto.

Porque cuando yo lo oí por primera vez, era muy pequeño. Y, para mí: El "arrojó" ese: Significaba que el sabio que iba delante...de comer tanta hierba...acabó arrojándose todo.

Y pensaba yo: Si que estába fastidiado el sabio de atrás, como para comerse las arrojaduras del sabio que iba delante.

(Yo creo que por eso, se me quedó tanto en la memoria ese texto).

Con el paso de los años y para mi uso personal: Le cambié el "arrojó" por "despreció".


----------

